# موقع رائع ومفيد لكل مهندسى التبريد والتكييف وباللغة العربية



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (29 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
اخوانى الكرام اعضاء المنتدى
والله انى احبكم فى الله​ 
اما بعد​ 
لاحظنا جميعا ندرة المواقع باللغة العربية المتخصصة فى المجالات الهندسية وسعدنا جميعا بافتتاح منتدى اللغة الانجليزية والذى نهنى جميع الاخوة المشرفين علية ولكن نتمنى ان نقوم بترجمة المراجع والكتب الهندسية لكى نستفيد منها فجميعنا يعلم ان التعليم تدهور فى بلادنا العربية واصبح مشكلة التعامل مع المراجع الاجنبية لمعرفة وفهم اصول وقواعد الهندسة شى صعب على ميع مهندسينا الصغار
لذلك قررت ان اقوم بانشاء موقع هندسى متخصص فى مجال التبريد والتكييف ليكون باذن الله نواة لموقع هندسى ضخم متخصص فى مجال التبريد والتكييف واتمنى من زملائى الكرام تكررار التجربة لتعم الفائدة علينا جميعا
وانا فى انتظار دعمكم وارائكم لتطوير الموقع وتحديثة 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
وشكرا لاهتمامكم​ 
لزيارة الموقع​ 
اضغط على الرابط التالى​ 
www.ikshanh.jeeran.com​


----------



## بشار سمير محسن (29 أبريل 2008)

اخي الكريم مجهود جبار تقبل مني اجمل تحيه


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (30 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى 
واتمنى المزيد من التفاعل فهذة اول تجربة لى واتمنى الدعم من اخوانى الاعضاء


----------



## جلال عبد الستار (30 أبريل 2008)

موقع رائع واتمنى التوفيق لك 
شكرا جزيلا لك

جلال Gomo


----------



## 000403 (30 أبريل 2008)

اخي الكريم مجهود جبار تقبل مني اجمل تحيه


----------



## محمد 2929 (30 أبريل 2008)

الف شكر يالغالي


----------



## بشار سمير محسن (30 أبريل 2008)

مشكور موقع جيد
اتمنى المزيد


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 مايو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سامي الجن (9 مايو 2008)

تقبل مني اجمل تحيه مشكوا


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (11 مايو 2008)

سامي الجن قال:


> تقبل مني اجمل تحيه مشكوا


 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## آغاميلاد (12 مايو 2008)

اعانك الله ووفقك لكل خير


----------



## محمد بحريه (13 مايو 2008)

الله يعزك اخى الكريم


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (14 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وفى انتظار اقتراحاتكم حول تطوير الموقع


----------



## جنرال تك (16 مايو 2008)

سر علي بركة الله ونحن جميعا ان شاء الله معك


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (19 مايو 2008)

جنرال تك قال:


> سر علي بركة الله ونحن جميعا ان شاء الله معك


 

هل انت على استعداد على المساهمة فى الموقع جنرال


----------



## م.مصطفي النجار (20 مايو 2008)

والله ربنا ينفع بيك حقيقى عضو متميز ربنا يزيدك علم ويفهمك


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (23 يوليو 2008)

م.مصطفي النجار قال:


> والله ربنا ينفع بيك حقيقى عضو متميز ربنا يزيدك علم ويفهمك


 
لك خالص تحياتى اخ مصطفى ومشكور على هذه المجاملة الرقيقة


----------



## ياسر حسن (23 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (26 سبتمبر 2008)

وفيك اخى الكريم مهندس ياسر اتمنى ان يكون الموقع عند حسن ظن الجميع ومن على استعداد للتطوير والاضافة فليتفضل للمساعدة فى الاشراف على الموقع


----------



## زيد سمير المعمار (27 سبتمبر 2008)

عاشت ايدك اخي الكريم


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (29 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## رائد نبيل (29 سبتمبر 2008)

و ين العربي في الموضوع الموقع كله أنجليزي بس دفتر الزوار عربي ؟


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (29 سبتمبر 2008)

رائد نبيل قال:


> و ين العربي في الموضوع الموقع كله أنجليزي بس دفتر الزوار عربي ؟


 
ازاى بس يا بشمهندس واضح انك مدخلتش على الموقع اصلا الموقع كلة باللغة العربية عدا الصفحة الرئيسية


----------



## م احمد قدرى (29 سبتمبر 2008)

كل عام و انتم بخير
عيد فطر مبارك انشاء الله


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (29 سبتمبر 2008)

وانت بخير وفى احسن حال م / احمد قدرى


----------



## المتعطش (1 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 أكتوبر 2008)

thanks my dear


----------



## مهندسة مواقع (2 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العرمان (2 أكتوبر 2008)

الموقع لايفتح عندي ليه


----------



## رائد نبيل (2 أكتوبر 2008)

معلش آسف جدا ..

بس أنا مقتنع بالمثل " المكتوب باين من عنوانه " 

جزاك الله خير على الموقع و يا ريت تكون الصفحة الرئيسية أيضا بالعربية


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (3 أكتوبر 2008)

رائد نبيل قال:


> معلش آسف جدا ..
> 
> بس أنا مقتنع بالمثل " المكتوب باين من عنوانه "
> 
> جزاك الله خير على الموقع و يا ريت تكون الصفحة الرئيسية أيضا بالعربية


 

مش عارف قصدك ايية بالمثل دة
ان شاء الله انا هغير الصفحة الرئيسية للغة العربية قريبا لكى يصبح الموقع عربى خالص مائة بالمائة ان شاء الله
والجديد والذى سانفر بة بأذن الله هو ترجمة بعض الكتب من اللغة الانجليزية الى العربية لان هذا بداية التقدم الحقيقى ولنفعل كما فعلوا الذين سبقونا فى العلوم والتكنولوجيا وقاموا بترجمه علوم ابن سينا وجابر ابن حيان وغيرهم للغات الاجنبية حتى يسهل على طلابهم دراستها
ومن على استعداد للمشاركة فى هذا المشروع فليرسل لى عبر الايمل الخاص بى ولكم خالص تحياتى


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (3 أكتوبر 2008)

بالتوفيق اخي ابراهيم


----------



## الحربي (3 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ المهندس ابراهيم 
مجهود رائع اتمنى لك التوفيق 
اخوك المهندس الحربي من ارض الحرمين ( خبره عملية وعلمية في هندسة التبريد والتكييف تجاوزة 16 سنه ) 
اتشرف بخدمتكم ودمتم بخير


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (5 أكتوبر 2008)

الحربي قال:


> الاخ المهندس ابراهيم
> مجهود رائع اتمنى لك التوفيق
> اخوك المهندس الحربي من ارض الحرمين ( خبره عملية وعلمية في هندسة التبريد والتكييف تجاوزة 16 سنه )
> اتشرف بخدمتكم ودمتم بخير


 تشرفت بمرورك الكريم اخ حربى ومرحبا بك فى اى وقت واكيد لديك المزيد للاستفادة من خبراتك ومعلوماتك وسلامى لكل اهل السعودية واتمنى لو نتواصل عبر الايمــيل ستجد الايــمـيل الخاص بى على لوحة التحكم او ارسل لى ال***** الخاص بك فى رسالة خاصة وتقبل خالص تحياتى


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (5 أكتوبر 2008)

المهندس الكويتي قال:


> بالتوفيق اخي ابراهيم


 
بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم زنتمنى اسمرار دعمكم وتشجيعكة الذى هو اساس نجاحنا فى هذا المنتدى العظيم وكل عام وانت فى اتم صحة وعافية واتمنى لو نتواصل سويا


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (9 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## موفق عمران (9 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الموقع في بدايته واول الطريق يكون صعبا ’ اعانك الله على التواصل في انماء الموقع مع جهود الاخوة الزملاء
والبذرة ( الفكرة ) جيدة وتحتاج الى النمو والتطور . بارك الله في الجهود


----------



## hado (9 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على هذا الموقع الجميل


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (11 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم اخوانى الكرم وفى انتظار دعمكم وافكاركم البنأة


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (17 أكتوبر 2008)

موفق عمران قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الموقع في بدايته واول الطريق يكون صعبا ’ اعانك الله على التواصل في انماء الموقع مع جهود الاخوة الزملاء
> والبذرة ( الفكرة ) جيدة وتحتاج الى النمو والتطور . بارك الله في الجهود


 
ارحب بكل الاخوة لثقل الموقع بخبراتهم


----------



## شربة ماء (19 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي ابراهيم على هذا الموقع الرائع


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (30 أكتوبر 2008)

شربة ماء قال:


> شكرا جزيلا اخي ابراهيم على هذا الموقع الرائع


 

بارك الله فيك يا اخى العزيز


----------



## جوجة دانية (16 يناير 2009)

اعانك الله ووفقك لكل خير 
وشكرا للمعلومات القيمة


----------



## احسان الشبل (16 يناير 2009)

الله يوفقك يا اخي العزيز وهذا جهد كبير


----------



## جاد الكريم (6 فبراير 2009)

مجهود مشكور وبداية موفقة إن شاء الله


----------



## سامي الجن (7 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى


----------



## خادم محمد (8 أبريل 2010)

thank you


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (9 أبريل 2010)

مشكور يا الغالى


----------



## سعد العادلى (10 أبريل 2010)

الشكر قليل وافضل شى 
ربنا يسعدك
اخوك 
م /سعد


----------



## mechanic power (22 أبريل 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## goor20 (22 أبريل 2011)

god bless u


----------



## احمد الاطرش (22 أبريل 2011)

جزاك اللة خيرا ارجو اضافة عن التكييف المركزى وخاصة عن الشيلرات


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (1 يونيو 2011)

مشكككككككككككووووووووررررررررررر على هذا الجهد


----------



## mr.aboosamh (23 أكتوبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خير , في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## ysedawy (17 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## nofal (18 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------

